# My second attempt at a fake rock habitat



## cat001 (Mar 4, 2008)

This is my second go at making a fake rock habitat for my Leopard Geckos, heres the link to my first attempt if anyones interested http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/habitat/238930-my-very-own-fake-rock.html

Right....once again heres the steps I went through to make it...

First placing in the walls and floor...









Then after fixing the pieces together with cocktail sticks and expanding foam I added in some detail using a lighter...









Next step was building the hides, I made it so the top hides can be removed, allowing me to look inside and clean the hides when needed.

















Then came the grouting, I added water based paint to it to easily identify where I had applied the grout...









After 4 layers of grout I then PVA'd it and sprinkled on the sand...









After 4 layers of this I hoovered up the excess and left it to dry for 24 hours

The end result..









































I have a few more projects in mind for the snakes too!


----------



## Morgan Freeman (Jan 14, 2009)

Very nice!


----------



## cat001 (Mar 4, 2008)

Cheers :2thumb:


----------



## STReptiles (Feb 6, 2009)

very good mate id pay for that.


----------



## dionator (Oct 16, 2008)

wow :2thumb:


----------



## cat001 (Mar 4, 2008)

sam1989 said:


> very good mate id pay for that.


 Woo, now that's a big compliment!


----------



## Matteh (Apr 6, 2008)

Brilliant stuff mate! Love the effect. Burning detail with a lighter is a good idea too!


----------



## Coal And Ciller (Apr 27, 2008)

Best so far I've seen in Glass vivs so far.


----------



## reptiles_galore (Aug 13, 2008)

a******** mate looks quaity


----------



## cat001 (Mar 4, 2008)

Many thanks for the comments! :2thumb: I've still got some polystyrene left over and i'm looking forward to getting on with my next project


----------



## xsmithx2 (Oct 24, 2007)

:censor: me.... that is amazing....

:no1:


----------



## stern69 (Feb 12, 2009)

Nice 1 mate, looks wicked! Reminds me of the Flintstones! 

One question though, do you use a heat mat underneath and if so, does the heat get thru the polystyrene? (Ok, that's 2 questions!)


----------



## cat001 (Mar 4, 2008)

stern69 said:


> Nice 1 mate, looks wicked! Reminds me of the Flintstones!
> 
> One question though, do you use a heat mat underneath and if so, does the heat get thru the polystyrene? (Ok, that's 2 questions!)


Lol, yes to both! : victory:


----------



## Becky Wheeler (Jun 15, 2006)

Well done mate :no1: Superb job!! 

I bet your leos love their new home!


----------



## Rodders (Jan 23, 2009)

Looks brilliant! Will definitely nick that lighter idea off you haha :2thumb:


----------



## Gecko_gal (Apr 4, 2008)

*Love It!*

This is truly amazing what you have done for your Leo babies,I can tell they love it*:2thumb:
I bought 8 big poly sheets from B&Q and from Hobbycraft 2 glues one is Hobbycrafts school non toxic PVA glue, the other is called Original Hi-Tack all purpose very sticky non toxic glue, I told my boyfriend that it was no more nails glue I heard you are suppost to use, but he did not believe that would be needed for leopard geckos, he also was not happy no more nails was very expensive and you need a glue gun!.
So im hoping I can get away with using the Hi-Tack its only a wee bottle, instead of no more nails ???
Well I still really need to know everything I am gonna need to do this for my Leos?, as long as its non toxic and water proof!.
I do wish to sprinkle orange sand on lastly,then hoover off the remains.
Thank you to any help you can give*:flrt:


----------



## cat001 (Mar 4, 2008)

Gecko_gal said:


> This is truly amazing what you have done for your Leo babies,I can tell they love it*:2thumb:
> I bought 8 big poly sheets from B&Q and from Hobbycraft 2 glues one is Hobbycrafts school non toxic PVA glue, the other is called Original Hi-Tack all purpose very sticky non toxic glue, I told my boyfriend that it was no more nails glue I heard you are suppost to use, but he did not believe that would be needed for leopard geckos, he also was not happy no more nails was very expensive and you need a glue gun!.
> So im hoping I can get away with using the Hi-Tack its only a wee bottle, instead of no more nails ???
> Well I still really need to know everything I am gonna need to do this for my Leos?, as long as its non toxic and water proof!.
> ...


As long as you can stick all the pieces of poly down firmly there shouldn't be any problems while making it. I used expanding foam on the walls of the habitat just to give it that extra bit of grab. I find that cocktail sticks also come in very handy!


----------



## Superfreak (Mar 10, 2009)

they look great :2thumb:


----------



## astrid peth (Jul 9, 2008)

want to make mine for me?! thanks effing ace!


----------



## repfan123 (Jan 14, 2010)

Hi I was thinking of doing something like this coz a saw this site called lizard landscape and then a saw yours but before i try it a just need to know a few things.

1. How do you clean it.
2. how do you know if all the crickets are eaten like if they were hiding in one of the caves.
3. if you use a heat mat where do you put it inside the tank underthe polostirine or under the whole tank.

these are just some things a was curios about.
: victory:


----------



## haunted-havoc (Aug 6, 2009)

thats gotta be an a*****e to clean!


----------



## cat001 (Mar 4, 2008)

repfan123 said:


> Hi I was thinking of doing something like this coz a saw this site called lizard landscape and then a saw yours but before i try it a just need to know a few things.
> 
> 1. How do you clean it.
> 2. how do you know if all the crickets are eaten like if they were hiding in one of the caves.
> ...


1. I take the whole thing out, spray dirty areas with disinfectant, put it under a running tap and scrub it with a scrub brush, then dry with a hair-dryer!

2. I feed my geckos with feeding tongs, plus the 'top' hides are removable so I can have a peek in.

3. Inside the terrarium under the fake rock : victory:


----------



## Pendragon (Dec 8, 2008)

Looks good, nice job. :2thumb:

Jay


----------



## cat001 (Mar 4, 2008)

haunted-havoc said:


> thats gotta be an a*****e to clean!


Lol, not that hard as the whole thing lifts out and divides into 4 pieces, just a case of chucking it in the sink and giving it a scrub! :no1:


----------



## xautomaticflowersx (Sep 7, 2009)

Wicked! I love the idea of using a lighter to create undulations in the polystyrene surface... so much more instant and cheaper than a heat cutter. Also liking the fact that it can be removed in separate pieces for cleaning/bug hunting! All you need are some fake plants to hide the join and voila!
:no1: Top marks!


----------



## repfan123 (Jan 14, 2010)

So how do you clean the polostirean or do you just leave that?


----------



## Tiger Lily (Dec 28, 2009)

What sand did you use for the top coat? Its a really nice shade and a nice alternative to using paint, etc. The one thing i was concerned about was getting the right shade and it put me off making one, but using the sand is an excellent idea. I may just have a go myself 

Kate


----------



## davidlottr (Nov 14, 2009)

WOW!!!!!!!!!!!!! 


thats is mad, make and sell them, if you can do it then why not, i would pay for them.


see you can do anything if you put yourr mined to it, my mum was not talking crap when i was a kid lol

:2thumb::no1::2thumb:


----------



## reptileluke (Apr 26, 2008)

wow, i like what you've done have been thinking of doing something like this for my mums gecko.

Any ideas where i could order polystyrene sheets from? uk would be best as i wouldn't want to pay extreme for P&P.


----------



## Meko (Apr 29, 2007)

pick them up from B&Q / other places like that.


----------



## cat001 (Mar 4, 2008)

repfan123 said:


> So how do you clean the polostirean or do you just leave that?


Sorry for the delayed reply, the polystyrene doesn't need cleaning as it gets covered in grout lol.


----------



## cat001 (Mar 4, 2008)

Tiger Lily said:


> What sand did you use for the top coat? Its a really nice shade and a nice alternative to using paint, etc. The one thing i was concerned about was getting the right shade and it put me off making one, but using the sand is an excellent idea. I may just have a go myself
> 
> Kate


I used a mixture of red and yellow exo terra desert sand! :2thumb:


----------



## cat001 (Mar 4, 2008)

davidlottr said:


> WOW!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> thats is mad, make and sell them, if you can do it then why not, i would pay for them.
> ...


Hehe, ya just make such a massive mess making them lol, polystyrene bits everywhere by the end of it! :devil:


----------



## haunted-havoc (Aug 6, 2009)

the more and more i look at this thread the more and more i like it. its so different to anyone elses on here


----------



## shiftyraccoon (Mar 2, 2009)

Is it grouted ALL over?
Like inside all the caves and nooks and crannies?

I was thiking of doing something similar but was wondering about having to grout / sand INSIDE of caes and other closed areas?


----------



## Marinam2 (Sep 4, 2007)

I bet you have very happy leopard geckos


----------



## cat001 (Mar 4, 2008)

shiftyraccoon said:


> Is it grouted ALL over?
> Like inside all the caves and nooks and crannies?
> 
> I was thiking of doing something similar but was wondering about having to grout / sand INSIDE of caes and other closed areas?


Yep, absolutely all of it is grouted but I only applied sand to the outside, not inside the caves


----------



## cat001 (Mar 4, 2008)

haunted-havoc said:


> the more and more i look at this thread the more and more i like it. its so different to anyone elses on here


Only just seen this lol, cheers!


----------



## cat001 (Mar 4, 2008)

:bash:


Marinam2 said:


> I bet you have very happy leopard geckos


Lol they do enjoy climbing all over it! They've also picked out their favourite caves.


----------



## shiftyraccoon (Mar 2, 2009)

cat001 said:


> Yep, absolutely all of it is grouted but I only applied sand to the outside, not inside the caves


So theres bare grout showing in parts?

Isn't grout very dangerous for reps to be in contact with!?


----------



## cat001 (Mar 4, 2008)

shiftyraccoon said:


> So theres bare grout showing in parts?
> 
> Isn't grout very dangerous for reps to be in contact with!?


Not once dried as far as I'm aware, plus it's all painted (using water based paints) and sealed with waterproof PVA too.

I've had these enclosures for about a year now and have had no health concerns about the geckos.


----------



## Pendragon (Dec 8, 2008)

shiftyraccoon said:


> So theres bare grout showing in parts?
> 
> Isn't grout very dangerous for reps to be in contact with!?


There can be problems with it leeching nasties in humid/wet vivs, for say amphibs. But there is no problems for arid/desert setups : victory:

Jay


----------



## Wigan-tort (Apr 14, 2010)

what size is the terrarium/vivarium your using??


----------



## cat001 (Mar 4, 2008)

Wigan-tort said:


> what size is the terrarium/vivarium your using??


It's 60cmx45cmx45cm (LxWxH)


----------



## dragonbeardo (Apr 20, 2010)

Totally awesome............... could a similar thing be done in a bearded dragons viv or would heat be a problem?

I hope so cos you vave given me some great ideas lol

thanks for the thread, amazin :no1:


----------



## cat001 (Mar 4, 2008)

dragonbeardo said:


> Totally awesome............... could a similar thing be done in a bearded dragons viv or would heat be a problem?
> 
> I hope so cos you vave given me some great ideas lol
> 
> thanks for the thread, amazin :no1:


Thanks! ^_^ Good question lol, it works well for my leos but that's the only thing I can say with confidence, sorry I couldn't be any more help.


----------



## dragonbeardo (Apr 20, 2010)

no problem, thanx for reply..............

does anyone else know if this type of thing would be ok in a beardies viv with the heat? thanx


----------



## Meko (Apr 29, 2007)

a fake rock wall? yep.. do a search through the habitat section and you'll find plenty of build threads for them


----------



## Cockys Royals (Jun 28, 2008)

STReptiles said:


> very good mate id pay for that.


Me too im well impressed : victory:


----------

